# Withers?



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I keep seeing people talk about the height of their dog and its withers.
What are withers?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Withers would be the tallest point of an animal between the should blades. It is a term I associate with measuring horses; however, it is the tallest point of a 4 legged animal.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

This should help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Withers


----------

